# Cruising Abaco in winter.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m considering taking a few months next winter to cruise the Bahamas. I''ve heard great things about Abaco but am concerned that the water temperature may be a little cool during Jan and Feb. I plan to do quite a bit of snorkeling/diving etc and don''t want to hassle with a wetsuit. Should I avoid Abaco for destinations a little further south during winter? What say y''all?


----------



## sailor2169 (Nov 5, 2001)

I would suggest the Exumas or south in the winter. North of Nassau can be cool and sometimes cold.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went in January, February and March and never had a big problem with being cold. I snorkeled most days except when a norther'' would come through. It''s like most places , some years are warmer than others. I never wore a wet suit and we never left the Abacos.
Try to find a guide for the reefs down there so you know where you want to go. Most islands have a reef but some are better than others. The local Bahamians will tell you where to go. Have fun.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just got back from a full winter in the Abacos and there is no problem with water temperature which is in high 70''s or low 80''s all winter. There were periods with cold fronts where air temps in low 70''s and winds would make diving unappealing BUT the vast majority of days were in the low 80''s and with winds less than 15. Those who opted for the Exumas found no better weather and complained about high winds and constant re-anchoring due to few harbors with 360 degree protection. 
The Abacos were wonderful as were the people there. Had all the lobster and conch we could stand and the diving was great! 
As first timers there were many things we learned but would do it again in a heartbeat! If you do decide to go and have more questions...feel free to ask. Best...GB


----------

